# Wie programmiere ich einen Terminplaner ?



## Sampiero (8. Juli 2004)

Bitte,kann mir jemand helfen einen Terminplaner Codemässig in VB zu programmieren.
Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.
Bin Anfänger.
MfG.
Sampiero


----------



## sulkifix (8. Juli 2004)

*Kleine Schritte sind das Beste*

Hi,

wenn du einen Terminplaner programmieren willst, hast du dir ja ein recht grosses Projekt vorgenommen.

Also ich schlage dir vor, das du zunächst anfängst ersmal kleine Einfachere Dinge zu Programmieren.

Ein Programm mit dem man einen Text ausgibt,
Ein Programm mit dem man einen Text eingibt
Ein Programm das ein Datum ausgibt
Ein Programm mit dem man eine DB oder Datei schreiben kann
und ein Programm mit dem man sowas auslesen kann.

Dann hast du schon mal die wesentlichen Funktionen für dein Projekt gelernt.
Wie das im einzelnen Funktioniert verraten dir diverse Tutorials im Internet. 
(ich denke dieses Forum ist nicht der rchtige Ort eine schritt für Schritt anleitung zu geben.)

Wenn du Fragen zu einzelnen dieser Schritte hast kann man dir auch bei einem dieser Schritte konkreter helfen.

Sulkifix


----------



## Sampiero (8. Juli 2004)

*Ein Programm das ein Datum ausgibt*

 Danke Sulkifix.
Wo finde ich ein Tutorial über ein Programm,das ein Datum ausgibt,wenn nicht hier ?
Übrigens,ich suche nur eine Lösung für einen Freund,der das Programm schon fast fertig hat ,er schafft es nur nicht,mit Hilfe eines  Kalenders,das Datum (irgendeinen   Tag in einer Textbox (oder muss es woanders sein )?erscheinen zu lassen, um darin wiederum Text eingeben zu können
Ich hoffe ich habe mich klar ausgedrückt ?
MfG.
Sampiero


----------



## ahref2 (23. Oktober 2009)

hallo!
ich moechte auch mit vb programmieren, habe aber keine ahnung!
waere auch an tutorials interessiert¨
DANKE IM VORAUS


----------

